# Modulus Video Demonstrates Low Bandwidth, High Definition MPEG-4 AVC Video at 5.5 to



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050418/sfm108.html?.v=7


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh Christ, 5.5Mbps?!? That's less bandwidth than a standard DVD. It looks like horrible overcompression WILL BE the future of satellite HDTV.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It depends...knocking down the bitrate doesn't _necessarily_ mean that the picture quality will suffer...probably will, and I'd very much like to see it for myself before seeing it over satellite, but I supposed it's possible...


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Yea this is going to be a scary thing to me 5.5?? Man i hope mpeg 4 LOOK good!!


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

If you want a good sample of MPEG4 just look at Apple's Quicktime. Apple was the first computer software manufacturer to actively use MPEG4, with the release of Quicktime 6. There is a lot of MPEG4 compressed content out there, now is it comparable to what satellite it going to do with their broadcasts, probably not, but you can get a good idea of the bitrates and compression used by looking at Quicktime content on the Apple website.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

lazaruspup said:


> If you want a good sample of MPEG4 just look at Apple's Quicktime. Apple was the first computer software manufacturer to actively use MPEG4, with the release of Quicktime 6. There is a lot of MPEG4 compressed content out there, now is it comparable to what satellite it going to do with their broadcasts, probably not, but you can get a good idea of the bitrates and compression used by looking at Quicktime content on the Apple website.


Wow cool THX!!


----------

